# AF a week late



## Cath Thorley

Hi

AF is a week late and all home Pregnancy Tests have been negative.  My temp is still high and I have had no signs of period pains at all.  I went to my doctor's for a pregnancy test and they did a urine test yesterday, which the results won't be back until middle to end of next week.

I have been trying for a baby for 9 years and have had a couple of early miscarriages so am terrified.  A big part of me doesn't think I am pregnant due to the pregnancy tests being negative, but another part of me has really built the hopes up that I am pregnant.

I definitely ovulated this month and we had BMS the day before and the day after ovulation.  I ovulated on day 20 and am now on day 40.

My question is, is it possible that the home pregnancy tests I have done could be false negatives due to my HCG levels being low, also should my doctor have done pregnancy blood test rather than a urine test (I always thought a blood test would be more reliable).

Thanks

cath


----------



## Ruth

There are a small percentage of women who will be pregnant and the urine tests won't pick it up. I would suggest a blood test is the only 100% reliable way of knowing.

Ruth


----------

